# Light.... Kessil vs AI vs Current USA vs Fluval vs Flinnex



## thomasleonbowling (10 mo ago)

Good afternoon everyone. I want to do a planted tank. 350g, 96 x 36D x 24H. I am looking at the lights and trying to decide. The plants aren't going to be difficult ones (Swords for example). But I do want some good lighting. I know Kessil and AI are great lights, but you also have to sell your first born. I love that Current has a good bracket setup, and the serene background, but I have been calling them every day and no one is picking up their phones (are they still in business?). Any advice would help


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You don't need expensive lights to grow plants. The intensity of light is measured in PAR, *Photosynthetic Active Radiation*. Some of the lights you buy will give you that data. Easy to grow plants only need 40-50PAR at the substrate. If you inject CO2, that makes growing plants easier too.


----------



## thomasleonbowling (10 mo ago)

mistergreen said:


> You don't need expensive lights to grow plants. The intensity of light is measured in PAR, *Photosynthetic Active Radiation*. Some of the lights you buy will give you that data. Easy to grow plants only need 40-50PAR at the substrate. If you inject CO2, that makes growing plants easier too.


Good that kind of eliminates the need to want to go to Kessil or AI. I think I am down to Fluval and Current


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I have the 48 inch Finnex 24/7 and it does a nice job on my 55 and provides enough PAR for my needs.

-TF


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

The fluval has the advantages of good water proofing; solid warranty; easy to use app; and a good reputation for reliability. The finnex has the advantage of price. Can't comment on the intensity of the light or pleasing to the eye factor as you didn't mention specific models. The kessil has an advantage of look (both cosmetic and quality of glittering light that a lot of folks like (some dislike). They are excessively expensive and some people have complained about reliability. The ai prime is sort of in between the kessel and fluval/finnex offering a stronger light with good penetration (esp in the middle) but of course it cost money (I know you already ruled out the kessil and hd prime). Personally I would go as cheap as possible until you get a bit of experience and then reconsider your needs based on what you learn. Just be aware that those low end lights (finnex - and you could consider the hygger) have negatives with regards to longevity reliability and water proofing - warranty is more dependent on the company with some having good service and others basically making it impossible to exercise.

For green plants i find just about anything grows without much effort (though I might just be lucky); for many red plants (depends on the specific species); you start treading in type of substrate, type of light and intensity, co2, water (hardness/ph) and so forth. There are easy to grow colourful plants but quite a few are more difficult. crypts and swords are the best bet for easy to grow colourful plants, though some of the more interesting swords can be difficult. barclay are also an interesting plant that i'm finding not too difficult.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

One light you might consider is the wrgb 2 pro. These are not esp well built (negative) but they are approx 1/2 price of the kessil per coverage (the 120cm version has a coverage of 4ft x 2ft). The hanging kit is extra $20. There are negatives; there is only one authorized dealer in usa; they are not the best built; they are not water proof (neither is the kessil). I've been specking out a tank that will be 10ft long 3 ft wide and 22 inches high. 

Another light is ghl - there are two models LX 7006 (36x24 inches of coverage) and LX 7004 (24 x 24 coverage). These lights are not cheap - i haven't priced them yet but they are probably near kessil price range.
-
I just got done pricing the kessil; they are excessively expensive and that is before you have to spend another $300 just to connect them to a controller and chain them. This excess in price gouging after you buy the expensive unit is a negative to myself.


----------



## RonInLV (11 mo ago)

Current is still in business. I just got their serene 13 tank plus an extra light. Don't bother with their background, it really doesn't look as good as they make it to be. Also, I got the Chihiros WRGB 2 Pro for my other tank and it looks amazing.


----------



## PlentyCoup (Aug 22, 2021)

Interesting read, i have also been researching lights for my 36 gal. I had a finnex stingray and it only lasted three years before something went wrong in the power supply and it started strobing. So that would make me say no to the finnex.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

I should mention two lights on the cheap end - sbreef makes black box units. These are ugly but very strong and cheap watt/$. Again not water proof but given their strength you can hang them a bit over the tank and get good coverage. Too close to the tank and they will give a rainbow effect (see attach picture - this was a black box from nilgc but same concept). 

On the very cheap end are 6500K flood light from amazon - these come in various models $20 to $60 for 20 watt to 100 watt units - some are dimable. They are quite strong ip68 (meant for out door) run cool - i use one on a 5 gallon pail for some plants. Again very cheap per watt but not pretty and lack some features but decent pure light.
- tank with a black box on it -


----------

